# Babs updated update... opinions welcome please



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

We went to her 4th and final opinion today with a neurologist, good news is he dose not believe she has degenerative spinal cord disease, the bad news is she does have some sort of neurological disorder, he thinks the nerves in in lower spine are dying.... but it could also be a disc issue, from it bulging, tumor ect the only way to try and see what the problem is is with an MRI (roughly $2000.00), I want to know whats wrong with her (part of me anyway) but 2k is a lot (that I don't have right now) and there is no guarantee that even if I know its something fixable (without surgery) I have thought about this a bit and I don't think I would give her any surgery's. she is around 13 or so, her knee surgery 2 years ago took a lot out of her I don't think she would recover well from a major surgery, there is no fix for the nerve problem (she started gabapentin) and they did a full blood work up, waiting for results..... so for now we are gonna wait and see how the meds help her and think about the MRI.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would personally wait until the blood work comes back. If it comes back good then I would continue thinking about MRI, if it comes back bad, then I would keep her as comfortable as possible for the remainder of her life.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow that is high. I think what Natalie said. I just had surgery on Maddie she's 12 to remove a tumor and she is doing well but I don't think I would have surgery again on her as I'm like you and think to much would be just to hard for her.

She has something going on in her back as well and I am not sure what I am going to do. But most surgery's are not 100% so I think putting them through it is not always right. Hopefully the medication will work.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Thank you, I am so glad Maddie is doing well. Babs had one of her mammary glands remove for cancer about 4 years ago, she did very well with the recovery on that one. We have decided to see what happens with the meds, and what if anything comes back with the blood work and then we will decide what to do then. She is an old lady and is just starting to show it more, christ I hurt every where everyday so I can relate.


----------

